# Modification Resoultion Email



## Kenzii (Nov 4, 2008)

My client seems to be recieving this email quite often, any help on how to stop this?
Subject: Modification Resolution
10:05:23 Mail Conflict Resolution
10:05:23 Subject: {SU:Fleurets Newswire - a fresh approach to market intelligence}
10:05:23 EntryID: {CB:70, LPB:0000000095E18BEB9F6A4E47ADBCACD753C349DF0700AD210AA58B750F46BF98CF998840F60C00000000250800000768ECC33D4BB34D851BB1E13382ADD7000005AB0E560000}
10:05:23 Checking local modifications
10:05:23 Compare named property: 0x859C0102
10:05:23 Compare named property: http://schemas.microsoft.com/exchange/junkemailmovestamp
10:05:23 Getting remote properties
10:05:23 Checking remote modifications
10:05:23 Compare (conflict) named property: 0x859C0102
10:05:23 Local{CB:46, LPB:0000000095E18BEB9F6A4E47ADBCACD753C349DF0100AD210AA58B750F46BF98CF998840F60C0000000025050000}
10:05:23 Remote{Error (0x8004010F)}
10:05:23 Not equal (conflict) named property: 0x859C0102
10:05:23 Local modification: {D:18, M:5, Y:2009 H:17, M:49, S:37, MS:74}
10:05:23 Remote modification: {D:19, M:5, Y:2009 H:9, M:5, S:22, MS:406}
10:05:23 Conflict generated, remote item is winner
10:05:23 Mail Conflict Resolution
10:05:23 Subject: {SU:You have 2 new work requests}
10:05:23 EntryID: {CB:70, LPB:0000000095E18BEB9F6A4E47ADBCACD753C349DF0700AD210AA58B750F46BF98CF998840F60C00000000250800000768ECC33D4BB34D851BB1E13382ADD7000005AB0E570000}
10:05:23 Checking local modifications
10:05:23 Compare named property: 0x859C0102
10:05:23 Compare named property: http://schemas.microsoft.com/exchange/junkemailmovestamp
10:05:23 Getting remote properties
10:05:23 Checking remote modifications
10:05:23 Compare (conflict) named property: 0x859C0102
10:05:23 Local{CB:46, LPB:0000000095E18BEB9F6A4E47ADBCACD753C349DF0100AD210AA58B750F46BF98CF998840F60C0000000025050000}
10:05:23 Remote{Error (0x8004010F)}
10:05:23 Not equal (conflict) named property: 0x859C0102
10:05:23 Local modification: {D:18, M:5, Y:2009 H:17, M:49, S:37, MS:620}
10:05:23 Remote modification: {D:19, M:5, Y:2009 H:9, M:5, S:22, MS:500}
10:05:23 Conflict generated, remote item is winner
10:05:23 Mail Conflict Resolution
10:05:23 Subject: {SU:Low Carbon Innovation Bulletin - Issue 80}
10:05:23 EntryID: {CB:70, LPB:0000000095E18BEB9F6A4E47ADBCACD753C349DF0700AD210AA58B750F46BF98CF998840F60C00000000250800000768ECC33D4BB34D851BB1E13382ADD7000005AB0E580000}
10:05:23 Checking local modifications
10:05:23 Compare named property: 0x859C0102
10:05:23 Compare named property: http://schemas.microsoft.com/exchange/junkemailmovestamp
10:05:23 Compare named property: http://schemas.microsoft.com/outlook/phishingstamp
10:05:23 Getting remote properties
10:05:23 Checking remote modifications
10:05:23 Compare (conflict) named property: 0x859C0102
10:05:23 Local{CB:46, LPB:0000000095E18BEB9F6A4E47ADBCACD753C349DF0100AD210AA58B750F46BF98CF998840F60C0000000025050000}
10:05:23 Remote{Error (0x8004010F)}
10:05:23 Not equal (conflict) named property: 0x859C0102
10:05:23 Local modification: {D:18, M:5, Y:2009 H:17, M:49, S:38, MS:228}
10:05:23 Remote modification: {D:19, M:5, Y:2009 H:9, M:5, S:22, MS:531}
10:05:23 Conflict generated, remote item is winner
10:05:23 Mail Conflict Resolution
10:05:23 Subject: {SU:low rates for trailers and refrigerators trucking fm EC to Russia}
10:05:23 EntryID: {CB:70, LPB:0000000095E18BEB9F6A4E47ADBCACD753C349DF0700AD210AA58B750F46BF98CF998840F60C00000000250800000768ECC33D4BB34D851BB1E13382ADD7000005AB0E590000}
10:05:23 Checking local modifications
10:05:23 Compare named property: 0x859C0102
10:05:23 Compare named property: http://schemas.microsoft.com/exchange/junkemailmovestamp
10:05:23 Getting remote properties
10:05:23 Checking remote modifications
10:05:23 Compare (conflict) named property: 0x859C0102
10:05:23 Local{CB:46, LPB:0000000095E18BEB9F6A4E47ADBCACD753C349DF0100AD210AA58B750F46BF98CF998840F60C0000000025050000}
10:05:23 Remote{Error (0x8004010F)}
10:05:23 Not equal (conflict) named property: 0x859C0102
10:05:23 Local modification: {D:18, M:5, Y:2009 H:17, M:49, S:39, MS:164}
10:05:23 Remote modification: {D:19, M:5, Y:2009 H:9, M:5, S:22, MS:546}
10:05:23 Conflict generated, remote item is winner


----------

